# Tripower web site



## ah53 (May 22, 2015)

Over the last week I sent 2 e mails to the guys on the tripower web site and have gotten nothing back. Reviews here indicate that the guys are very response, so I guessing maybe it's me. I've tried locate a phone number but without any luck. Anyone have a phone number for them. I'm hesitant to send off my carbs without talking with anyone there. TIA

Joe

http://pontiactripower.com


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ah53 said:


> Over the last week I sent 2 e mails to the guys on the tripower web site and have gotten nothing back. Reviews here indicate that the guys and very response, so I guessing maybe it's me. I've tried locate a phone number without any luck. Anyone have a phone number for them. I'm hesitant to send off my carbs without talking with anyone there. TIA
> 
> Joe


Might just be a small, but good outfit, and they are on vacation as many take the July 4th week off. So I would try next week and see if you get a response. And, it is probably a good idea to name the tri-power website or post a link so we all know who it is you are speaking of?


----------



## ah53 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks Pontiac Jim. I've add the site to the post and appreciate the suggestion and answer.

Joe


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is the public who-is information from the website, good luck


----------



## ah53 (May 22, 2015)

Thank you. I'll let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

John and Mike are super responsive and knowledgeable.

Numbers :

John Wright (PARTS) : 847-767-2868

Mike Wasson (SERVICE) : 309-360-6385

Good luck!


----------



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

I've recently engage them too, and found them to be really great. Helped me confirm what I had and how to order the right parts...I had already ordered the DVD, which was really useful.


----------



## ah53 (May 22, 2015)

As a followup:

Thanks to all who responded
The phone number from 05GTO was disconnected. Regardless I appreciate your help and effort
cj911 You are the winner. 

I spoke with John and he answered all my questions. Right now a full restoration will take 60 days. It will wait till winter. I'll rebuild the leaky rear carb for now.

Joe


----------



## My65goat (Jul 26, 2017)

I have also ordered parts and gotten advice over the phone with the guys at Pontiac tri power. These guys are the real deal. I wouldn't even bother with any one else. 
Good luck. I'm sure you will be happy with them.


----------



## grotto107 (Sep 13, 2017)

They were at the GTOAA national convention in Valley Forge from about June 27th through July 5th. That's why you couldn't contact them.
I sent them an email inquiring about a custom kickdown bracket on a Sunday June 17th and didn't expect an answer until Monday or Tuesday. Both of them answered me in 2 separate emails from home within a couple hours on that Sunday afternoon, and it was Fathers Day! It's hard to top that.
I've ordered a rebuilt center carb from them.


----------

